# Whisker Biscuit for fingers?



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got a WB on my bow and thought I'd try shooting fingers. It's a Q2 so it's a little short, but I've got to start with what I've got. I know that side pressure on the rest is necessary, and most folks shooting something with a spring-loaded plunger of some sort. Is a WB likely to provide enough to work well? Thanks.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

my " guess ' is that it will work just fine , altho I would think a person will need to have a good release ( no , not a mechanical one  ), hope so anyway cause I am setting my hunting bow up that way for next yr


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I know a few hunters on the Oneida web site forum use a WB with fingers give it a try.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

I use a whisker biscuit with fingers it works great.I am thinking of going

to a dropaway rest.The biscuit is awesome but to me unforgiving of 

mistakes.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*Wb*

I use the biscuit and it works great for me. If you go to the CAP website there is a setup starter in the FAQ.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I'll agree...the Biscuit works good for finger shooting, but you have to make sure not to torque at all during the shot or your POI will change.


----------



## seastah (Nov 25, 2005)

*for me it's ok*

I used WB for all passed autumn with my Oneida PE. That works fine. The arrow flight is good and straight.
Sergei


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

My son uses a WB on his Oneida Hawk with fingers, zero issues what so ever.

The WB is honestly the best rest ever invented in my opinion for young hunters.


----------

